# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Παξών  [Historic photos of Paxoi]

## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of Paxoi from 1962
 The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)
Paxoi 2.jpg

Here is a picture of *Paxoi* in 1997
Paxoi.JPG

 Also here is a picture of Paxioi from 1998
Paxoi.jpg

*Aghios Nikolaos Paxon* in 1992
Aghios Nikolaos Paxon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two postcards from _Gaios_ in 1960. I visited in 1969 for a day (from Parga). It was equally idyllic. 

Gaios 1960.jpg
Gaios 1960b.jpg

Also _Loggos_ in 1950

Loggos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλανο αυτο ειναι απο καποιο φιλμ νεων του ΕΡΤ που το βρηκα στο ιστορικο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ. Απρουσιαζει δυο λεπτα απο σκηνες απο την αφιξη του τοτε Προεδρου της Δημοκρατιας Κωνσταντινου Τσατσου στον Γαιο το 1978 για να γιορτασει την ενσωματωση των Παξων και της Επτανησου στην Ελλαδα.

Μηπως ξερει κανεις σας ποιο ειναι το πλοιο στο λιμανι του Γαιου; 

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...ve-search.aspx

A.jpg
Ευχαριστω

----------


## bikas

μαλλον το καμελια υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να ειναι το παξοι αλλα μαλλον το καμελια.θα το διερευνησω αν και η φωτο δεν επιτρεπει και παρα πολλα.
θα ρωτησω καποιον παλαιοτερο για να τι σιγουρεψω γιατι δεν εβγαλα ακρη.

----------


## bikas

τελικα ρωτησα και εμαθα.τελικα δεν ειναι το καμελια.το καμελια το αντικατεστησε ειναι το παξοι που δεν γνωριζω λοιπα στοιχεια αλλα θα ρωτησω και θα μαθω σε λιγες μερες οποτε και θα επιστρεψω.

----------


## petersinak

το καμελια ηταν μπλε χρωματος και πιο παλιο απ το παξοι που σημερα ειναι πλωτο μπαρ στη θεσσαλονικη αρα ειναι καποιο αλλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> το καμελια ηταν μπλε χρωματος και πιο παλιο απ το _παξοι_ που σημερα ειναι πλωτο μπαρ στη θεσσαλονικη αρα ειναι καποιο αλλο.


*Νησος Παξοι*, αργοτερα *Αθως ΙΙ*




> IDNo:     7030535     Year:     1970
> Name:     NISOS PAXOI     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (RORO)     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     388     Link:     2762
> DWT:         Yard No:     64
> Length overall:     40.0     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     35.7     Country of build:     GRC
> Beam:     7.3     Builder:     Argo
> ...


Διαβαστε και εδω
http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery....php?id=128365

----------


## petersinak

Πολυ σωστα το δε Καμελια αφου παρεμεινε για χρονια στο παλιο λιμανι της Κερκυρας πρεπει να πηγε πριν κανα δυο χρονια για διαλυση.Δεν εχω δει φωτο του Καμελια στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> το καμελια ηταν μπλε χρωματος και πιο παλιο απ το παξοι που σημερα ειναι πλωτο μπαρ στη θεσσαλονικη αρα ειναι καποιο αλλο.


_Το Καμελια φωτογραφημενο απο τον Peter Stafford το 1969 στην Κερκυρα_
Kamelia -Corfu 1969 - Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γαιος Παξων (με δυο ενδιαφεροντα καραβακια στον μωλο)
www.delcampe.fr


Gaios.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το λιμάνι του Γάη σε ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του 1934

----------


## george_kerkyra

¶φιξη ανδρών του ΕΔΕΣ στο Γάη (πιθ. Δεκέμβρης 1944)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γαιος των Παξων  1895

Paxos 1895.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο  Earl of Cavan, With the yacht and camera in eastern waters, Samson, Low, Marston, London 1897

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το τελος του μικρου *Βικτωρια* (για εκδρομουλες απο τους Παξους στον Αντιπαξο). Πηγη: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Eur...oto1201041.htm

Victoria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παξοι

Paxos.jpg

Παξοι 2!

Paxos2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ των Παξών με θέμα το καϊκι ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΙΣΤΡΑ.

paxoi - panagia konistra.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφο είναι  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποστάλ των Παξών με θέμα το καϊκι ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΙΣΤΡΑ.
> 
> paxoi - panagia konistra.jpg


Ενα δρομολογιο απο τον Δεκεμβριο 1944 του *π/κ Παναγια Κονιστρα*. Ναναι το ιδιο;

attachment.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γαιος Παξων το 1895 απο το βιβλιο   With the Yacht and Camera in Eastern Waters   By Earl Cavan 
http://books.google.com/books?id=7sF...0poros&f=false

Gaios.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Φωτογραφία από τους Παξούς_, σε άγνωστη χρονολογία, και με δύο άγνωστα σε εμένα βαποράκια.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1973 από το "φιόρδ" των Παξών με το ΑΕΤΟΣ αριστερά και ένα ακόμη τοπικό σκάφος.

aetos at paxoi 1973 - konrad helbing.jpg
aetos et 1 at paxoi 1973 - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή (K.Helbing)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Άρη το άλλο καραβάκι που φαίνεται στην φωτό είναι το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_. Υπάρχουν λοιπόν δύο περιπτώσεις, ή το έτος 1973 που αναφέρεις να είναι λάθος, ή το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_ να είχε πουληθεί στο Ιόνιο πριν το 1986 όπως γνωρίζαμε μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Γενικά οι ημερομηνίες που έχει ο Helbing είναι σωστές. Το 1973 ταιριάζει επίσης με το oτι το AETOΣ ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα το 1973-77. Μετά άλλαξε όνομα χωρίς να ξέρω που δραστηριοποιήθηκε μέχρι που εμφανίζεται στη Σκιάθο, πιθανώς το 1993 μιας και τότε πήρε το όνομα ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ. Το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ πράγματι πουλήθηκε το 1986 αλλά μπορεί να είχε ήδη μεταβεί στο Ιόνιο π.χ. με ναυλώσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ πράγματι πουλήθηκε το 1986 αλλά μπορεί να είχε ήδη μεταβεί στο Ιόνιο π.χ. με ναυλώσεις.


Διόλου  απίθανο. Εξ άλλου έχουμε δει στο Ιόνιο κι άλλα σαλονικιώτικα πλοία υπό  καθεστώς ναύλωσης. Πρόχειρα να θυμηθώ το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΩΝ πριν  κατέβει να δουλέψει στον Αργοσαρωνικό και το ΣΠΙΡΙΤ ΟΦ ΑΘΩΣ. Η μπορεί και ο ίδιος ο θεσσαλονικιός πλοιοκτήτης του, όταν είδε ότι είχε πέσει η δουλειά με τα καραβάκια του Θερμαικού, να το δούλεψε στο Ιόνιο και να το πούλησε αργότερα, το 1986.

----------


## petersinak

> Το τελος του μικρου *Βικτωρια* (για εκδρομουλες απο τους Παξους στον Αντιπαξο). Πηγη: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Eur...oto1201041.htm
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123131


Στο λιμανάκι του Βάλτου στην Πάργα

----------

